# RE: Erecta Rack



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

*RE: Erecta Rack*

I've seen the videos,it looks like a sweet system....Do you need an extra support for 16' baseboards?....With only 2 supports in the package I would assume that long baseboards would bend in the middle...

Also after the doors have been sprayed on both sides and have had a day to dry,would the curing doors be safe to leave on those metal rods for a few weeks? ..Would it leave an imprint with acrylic finishes?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I have some 16 foot baseboard on the rack now, but they are 1/2 thick, so they are ok. Get 2 racks and use 3 supports when you need it.
I don't leave doors on that long, more worried about doors warping, I have left them for a week or so with no problems from the rods.


----------

